# How to remove dried paint from clothes?



## blackthumb (Apr 10, 2008)

Does anybody know how I can remove dried paint from clothes, any websites, products or anything?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Scissors ?


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

it's pretty hard to remove dried paint because it has generally absorbed into the interior fibers of the material. With that said, you can try a little bit of whatever solvent the paint says to use to remove it as if it was wet. I've also had limited luck using rubbing alcohol on latex paint. But limited success is the best I've done. Generally anything that I've got paint on has just become my favorite clothes to do future painting in.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Go to Wal Mart and buy another shirt, pants, whatever, before the laundry person see it.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Try this site http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf385111.tip.html

Lew


----------



## SteveB (Apr 17, 2007)

I use Goof Off to remove dried latex paint. It works pretty well on oil-based paint, too. I've used it get paint out of carpet.

Test the solvent in a hidden area to make sure it doesn't damage the carpet.
Flood the paint drop with the solvent. Be generous.
Scrub with a paper towel or old rag.
Suck up the mess with a shop vacuum.
Repeat until the paint is gone.

If you're going to do more than just a small job, buy xylene instead-it's cheaper. Goof Off is mostly xylene.


----------



## wirgit (Mar 19, 2008)

Generally 40 grit or larger on a side grinder will obliterate whatever paint you're lookin' at.


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

Sometimes the citrus style hand cleaners will take the paint stains off. I have had luck with a couple brands for removing all kinds of stains from clothing, but a word of warning, it will sometimes remove the die in clothing too.


----------



## dsb1829 (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't, it adds character ;-)


----------



## kwhit190211 (Feb 13, 2008)

Now you have a pair of work clothes to use on your next project. Once paint is dried that's it!


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

if the cloth was white, chlorine based liquids can work, like chlorex. they dont really remove the paint but remove the pigment. oil based paint can be removed with chaotic soda (drain opener or paint stripper, drain opener is cheaper), but it will happily digest any organic material, like your skin or cotton based cloth, so it is good only for 100% synthetic fabrics.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

I just keep wearing that article of clothing everytime I paint. This way I never have to worry about removing paint from another article of clothing.


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll second SteveB… Goofoff is the best… Just don't use it in the house! The smell will drive you nuts for hours. Treat the paint and let it soak in. Blot out as much as you can and then rinse it out. (Outside of course) Then take it inside and wash it as normal. Check it before you put it in the dryer, as heat will set any paint you missed.

Tom


----------



## PPMe (Apr 21, 2013)

After I splashed brown fence paint on black trousers and didn't notice for two weeks, I found that Hammerite thinners when applied to a cloth and rubbed vigorously will remove it without affecting the surface finish of the cloth too much. These thinners are very volatile and so you should avoid breathing the vapour and having it on your skin. Good luck.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

As Tom mentioned, dryers set paint. If the clothes have been through the dryer once then I've never heard of a successful method of getting the p_nt out. Oil based will come out with paint thinner, wash a couple times before drying to avoid fires. Latex comes out with soap and water, just toss the shirt into the next dozen washes and most if not all should go away, just don't dry in between.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I just finished painting a bedroom and woodwork in all three bedrooms. I'm going to keep the pants and shirt for other paint projects. Why ruin more clothes?


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

This works amazingly well and obliterates every bit of the paint without fail, the only problem is it also obliterates your clothes…its called a fire pit! Sorry couldn't resist this!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I never wear my good dress-up blue jeans in the shop. I have old blue jeans that are for the shop only. I also go to the local thrift store and buy a bunch of $2 - $3 shirts for the shop and after a while the end up in the rag bin for clean ups.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

You pretty much have a golden time window to use a solvent to soften or remove some paint. Once it goes through a wash and dry cycle it kind off gets baked in. That said no harm in trying. Paint on clothes is the start of the transformation to "paint pants and paint shirt".


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

A scissors works pretty good.


----------



## williana (7 mo ago)

One option is rubbing alcohol. Flip the clothing inside out and then saturate the stained area with rubbing alcohol. Use an old toothbrush to work the alcohol into the fibers of the clothes and keep scrubbing until the paint is lifted.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Lesson learned. Never wear "good" clothes when painting" also when working on greasy motors and the like and especially when dealing with diesel fuel, wear disposable clothes for that…the smell takes multiple washings to get rid of. I keep a couple of sets of old clothes just for these jobs.

Also weal old clothes with dealing with skunks….LOL My neighbor found out the hard way.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

If latex try some Goof Off but can't promise it will cure all. I would just make the garment official paint clothes and call it a day. BTW if it went through the dryer already all bets are off.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

I was just reading a article about paint thinners and it said that turpentine will remove dried paint whereas paint thinner or mineral spirits won't.


----------

